# Another new Carvin model, the Xccelerator X54 5-String



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2014)

Another model that makes use of their P-bass pickups, but is a bit more aggressive.









> The Xccelerator X54 five-string bass is an exciting new instrument from the Custom Shop which represents a modern new direction for Carvin's world-famous basses. The X54 is loaded with new features, including a faster playing, thinner neck; deep sculpted cutaways allowing easy access high on the fingerboard; a new aggressive bass headstock; available natural body binding; and a new pickup configuration incorporating a split-coil neck pickup with an all-new radiused bridge humbucker. 4-string and 6-string models are also available.
> 
> Standard Features:
> - Premium alder body & wide maple neck
> ...





> he Xccelerator X54 five-string bass is an exciting new instrument from the Custom Shop which represents a modern new direction for Carvin's world-famous basses. The X54 active bass is built to the highest possible standards with features normally found only on high-end and boutique basses, without the high-end boutique price. There are hundreds of available options on Carvin's X54 bass, and because we sell direct to you, you can design a fully-custom USA-made bass at a price that can't be beat. The X54 is more than just an aggressive looking, great playing bass - it's a work of art that you'll be proud to play and own for a lifetime.
> 
> Carvin Woods In response to many customer requests, the X54 is loaded with new features, including a faster playing, thinner neck; deep sculpted cutaways allowing easy access high on the fingerboard; a new aggressive bass headstock; available natural body binding; and a new pickup configuration incorporating a split-coil neck pickup with an all-new radiused bridge humbucker. These new features make the X54 much more than just a new shape - it's a completely new instrument, designed from the ground up with the bass player in mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 4, 2014)

I very much dig.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 4, 2014)

I dig the body and use of the pointed headstock


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 4, 2014)

surprised on the name, since they already had the XB75 and XB76.. oh well, a names just a name.

I'm a LB75 guy for life, but should be good for people looking for that more aggressive look


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 4, 2014)

can
not
afford

but

do 
want

I can imagine this in a spalted top would just be sex.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 4, 2014)

Like it, but I've always thought that particular headstock needs to be flipped when the body's upper horn is that dominant.
Great thing about Carvin, you can have them flip it for cheap.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2014)

They also introduced a prototype for a new bolt-on model at NAMM, also. It's also going to have 24 frets.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 5, 2014)

Brian Bromberg is one of my bass heros.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 5, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They also introduced a prototype for a new bolt-on model at NAMM, also. It's also going to have 24 frets.



This looks WAY better. 

I thought the original photo was more along the lines of Jackson Concert bass guitars. A straight forward no mess / frill machine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 5, 2014)

They're two different basses.


----------



## Necris (Feb 5, 2014)

That new bolt on prototype looks fantastic. I wish they would make a bolt on 6, but I won't hold my breath since I'm probably the only one who wants it.


----------



## Curt (Feb 5, 2014)

They need those bevels in the horns on the DCX00'S.. Much want


----------



## Jessy (Feb 6, 2014)

Tiny scale. Not even multiscale. No interest.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2014)

Jessy said:


> Tiny scale. Not even multiscale. No interest.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 6, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're two different basses.



I am a spaz.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 9, 2014)

Damn. Blue dyed ash looks amazing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Orgalmer (Feb 20, 2014)

I want this to be 35" scale so badly. I'd snap up a 6 string one of these in no time.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 21, 2014)

EDIT, 

Oh no! I didn't notice it's string/through. Nope, not interested.


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 21, 2014)

chrisharbin said:


> Oh no! I didn't notice it's string/through. Nope, not interested.








Though this bass is strung through, those look like top-loading slots a the back of the bridge to me. A lot of Carvin basses use a Hipshot style A which gives you both options.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 21, 2014)

Good point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 24, 2014)

4-stringer is up now.


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 24, 2014)

^Nice. I wonder when we'll see the 6...


----------



## Herrick (Feb 24, 2014)

They look great.


----------



## shadowlife (Feb 25, 2014)

Carvin sure is on a winning streak lately with these new bass models.


----------



## Herrick (Mar 1, 2014)

Herrick said:


> They look great.


 
Now that I remember, I think I saw an early picture of these basses on Talkbass weeks & weeks ago and I didn't like them. I'm not sure why I like them now. I probably didn't like how schlong the upper horn was


----------



## LordCashew (Mar 10, 2014)

LordIronSpatula said:


> ^Nice. I wonder when we'll see the 6...



I guess I get to answer my own question...





















Dat headstock...


----------



## Herrick (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks lethal.


----------

